# Finally i got myself a western hat



## Mortimer (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 23, 2014)

You roll a decent blunt.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 23, 2014)

I have some real western hats........


----------



## longknife (Jun 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> I have some real western hats........



Not a single one of this is an authentic "western hat"

The OP's is far more Mexican than from the U.S. Check out Hispanic TV some times to see what I's saying.






Oh yeah, the top one above is what the majority of Spanish and Mexican soldiers wore during the 18th and early 19th centuries. The massive _sombrero_ with the high-peaked top and huge brim was for the _peones_.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 23, 2014)

longknife said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I have some real western hats........
> ...



Every single one I posted are authentic western styles dating from the early 1800s till the early 1900s.  The first one is the original Stetson, Boss of the Plains introduced in 1867.  The "modern cowboy" hat was first introduced by Montgomery Wards in 1890 for the dudes back east, Tom Mix made them popular in the 1930s.  The "modern cowboy" boot wasn't introduced until 1950. 
What we call the sombrero is actually a Charro (originally a Vaquero) hat of which many variations were designed.  The Vaqueros were the original cowboys from which we "borrowed" heavily.
Very early in the 1800s the typical anglo hat was basically a tricorn blank (before is was formed into a tricorn).  The derby, top hat, plantation, prairie and John Bull hats were worn extensively up to the 1860s.
BTW the "sombrero" you posted is of a modern style, the originals were of much better construction and did not have the colorful trim.
Here's some originals:


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 23, 2014)

Looks like the OP author is a certified goat roper!! Yee-haw!!


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 23, 2014)

Keep the hat,  lose the weight....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2014)

I have a John D. Lee hat.  john d. lee - Bing


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> I have a John D. Lee hat.  john d. lee - Bing



He's wearing a John Bull.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 23, 2014)

Can the OP not afford pictures on the wall???


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 23, 2014)

longknife said:


> Not a single one of this is an authentic "western hat"
> 
> The OP's is far more Mexican than from the U.S. Check out Hispanic TV some times to see what I's saying.
> 
> ...



Your Cav hat is a late 1850s, 1860s slouch hat, generally the front of the crown would be "pinched" by the owner and over time retain that shape.  They didn't come pre-made with the "pinch".


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I have a John D. Lee hat.  john d. lee - Bing
> ...



He was, indeed, on the day he was executed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 23, 2014)

InquiringMind said:


>



Yup, that's a good modern Mexican style western hat.


----------



## longknife (Jun 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Very good. I am very impressed.


----------



## longknife (Jun 23, 2014)

This is the style of cowboy hats I've seen Mexicans wearing here in Vegas and in Sinaloa






However, every state in Mexico seems to have a slightly different style.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 23, 2014)

As far as I'm concerned the only authentic western hat is a Stetson

I prefer the outback style felt hats for fall and winter personally.






My favorite summer hat is the classic panama


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 23, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



a mexican told me that it could be both mexican and american

americans


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 23, 2014)

InquiringMind said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > InquiringMind said:
> ...



Look at the "American" brim styles in the picture and the brim style on yours.  Yours is bent up at the base of the crown, that is distinctly Mexican.  Regardless it's a nice hat.  I have a couple of modern Stetsons, an 1860s onward style Stetson copy of a flat prairie style, a modern Shady Brady summer hat (made from reeds/grass) and a palm plantation.  All the rest of my hats are "period" reproductions ranging from 1750 up through 1950. 
I also have reproduction "period" clothing, accoutrements and weapons covering those time periods.  I do reenacting and living history, mostly living history now and have done extensive research over the last few decades as well as have contacts that have forgotten more than I'll ever know.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Dec 17, 2021)

longknife said:


> Not a single one of this is an authentic "western hat"
> 
> The OP's is far more Mexican than from the U.S. Check out Hispanic TV some times to see what I's saying.
> 
> ...


Until the Stetson came into being, the hats worn were those that people wore throughout history.  Some cattle and sheep drivers (cowboys, et cetera) wore Greek Fishermen's hats, because that's what they wore when they migrated from Europe to the U.S. and moved west.  It has been determined that in the quintessential photograph of William Bonney (Billy-the-Kid), he was wearing a "crunched" low top hat.  Bowler hats were also worn, even by cowboy gangs.  All of the "movie" depictions of the Earps at the gunfight at the O.K. Corral, are inaccurate.  The wore different hats, with witnesses saying "Doc Holliday" had on a Bowler hat.  However, as hats wore out and as the Stetson Company was the premier hat seller in the west, old hats that were worn, were replaced by the hats sold by Stetson.


----------

